# Any interest in a South West forum meet ??



## User20205 (Mar 10, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago it was mentioned that there are no meets in the South West. 

I was talking to Syr on the way back from Brighton yesterday and we thought we may test the water. 

When I say South West, I really mean Dorset/Wiltshire/Devon/Somerset. Nothing against Cornwall but it is miles away, too far for a day trip. 

For a starter I was thinking mid week in May/June, somewhere like Bowood in Wiltshire or Oake Manor in Somerset, any takers?


----------



## TXL (Mar 10, 2011)

Depending on the date I would be up for it.


----------



## Redwood (Mar 10, 2011)

Again, depending on dates etc I could be in.


----------



## Twire (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd be up for it, depending on dates.


----------



## Swinger (Mar 10, 2011)

Bowood is a lovely track. 


Castle Coombe/Manor House or Cumberwell Park are the other Wilts ones I think would suit a forum day. Only problem with Castle Coombe/Manor House is that buggies will be needed!!

I'd be up for a day depending on dates also. Any of the above counties would be fine but don't mind travelling a bit further either.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm up in bristol and hoping to get a a meet organised ay my home club sometime soon, but wouldn't be adverse to travelling a bit further a field for a change of scenery. 

Would have to be a weekend though!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 10, 2011)

Oake manor would be a great day,nice course,fantastic food,and easy access,i would definately be up for it.


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2011)

Oake manor would be a great day,nice course,fantastic food,and easy access,i would definately be up for it.
		
Click to expand...

Fancy another 40 points PJ ?


----------



## moonraker (Mar 10, 2011)

Would be up for it depends on dates May /June not good for me.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 10, 2011)

Oake manor would be a great day,nice course,fantastic food,and easy access,i would definately be up for it.
		
Click to expand...

Fancy another 40 points PJ ? 

Click to expand...



Always happy taking someone elses money


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 10, 2011)

I would be interested, I enjoyed EB. Maybe a car share and a burger on the way back?


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2011)

Oake manor would be a great day,nice course,fantastic food,and easy access,i would definately be up for it.
		
Click to expand...

Fancy another 40 points PJ ? 

Click to expand...



Always happy taking someone elses money  

Click to expand...


It was only a loan until Blackmoor !!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok I'm thinking mid-end of May, there seems to be alot of other stuff going on in June. How does Wed 11th/18th or 25th sound. Aztecs may have to take some holiday !

Location TBC, see who can come and choose accordingly


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 11, 2011)

Any of the three days are good for me. Therod, SyR and I are well placed for any south coast meets (apart from going abroad to cornwall)


----------



## TXL (Mar 11, 2011)

Can only make the 11th.  Would prefer a Wiltshire course as it is a bit closer, but not too worried.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok I'm thinking mid-end of May, there seems to be alot of other stuff going on in June. How does Wed 11th/18th or 25th sound. Aztecs may have to take some holiday !

Location TBC, see who can come and choose accordingly
		
Click to expand...

You'll have to count me out. Already 3 days holiday booked for away days, one of which is for the Forum Beau Desert meet on the 24th May, so 2 days on the bounce would be a no go. 

I'm strictly limited to weekends for the rest of the year unless something drastically changes (like losing my job )


----------



## SyR (Mar 11, 2011)

I should be able to make any Wednesday in May. (depending on the location). 

Bowood looks very nice.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've not played Bowood, but I've heard it's good. 

It looks like it's going to be Wed 11th May at Bowood 

They take 2 4 1's so it should be around Â£25. 

Let me know who can make it and I'll book it up.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 12, 2011)

Dang you aztecs, I was so looking forward to comparing mp57s!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 12, 2011)

Bowood would be within range for me so could be interested.


----------



## TXL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bowood, 11th May, sounds like a plan   I would be up for that.


----------



## Del (Mar 13, 2011)

Is there a H/C cut off for the course or the meet?? , I would be up for it but only play off 28??

Del


----------



## User20205 (Mar 13, 2011)

No handicap limit Del, you are more than welcome.

Just as long as you don't score 41 points and take all the money.. 

In true time honoured Smiffy fashion, I'm going to write a list in BOLD. 

Bowood Wed 11th May (TBC with the club) 
*
1- therod 
2- Syr 
3- Science boy 
4-MashieNiblick
5-TXL
6-Del 
* 
Have I missed anyone off? Also anymore fancy it?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 13, 2011)

No handicap limit Del, you are more than welcome.

Just as long as you don't score 41 points and take all the money *if it is your first meet*.. 

Click to expand...

Corrected! If we all know your a bandit then you get a special "forum" handicap of +20 apparently.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Mar 13, 2011)

I may be interested in this,just have to check if im working or not,will let you know ok!!!!...


----------



## Del (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't worry about me taking the money   if you would have seen me play yesterday you would still be laughing or crying.

Started of with a par (par 3) then the next five holes went  7 (p4) 6 (p4) 5 (p3) 7 (p5) 6 (p3) took 3 off the tee  

Still happy for me to tag along !! Would not be offended in anyway if your looking for better players for the day out.

I can play better than this but have been having lessons to change my grip and swing, which is working so hopefully will be working by may. 

Did end the day with a birdie 3, but not the best of days.

Del


----------



## SyR (Mar 14, 2011)

I've booked the time of work for this. I'm not sure what my new forum handicap should be...


----------



## Twire (Mar 14, 2011)

Just looked up where Bowood is, and it's a bit of a trek for me, so count me out of this one fellas.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 14, 2011)

OKed with my bosses too (work and wife)

So I should be available. I aim to have a better handicap in releation to my game before the next forum meet.

I live about 5 mins off the M3 so should be an easy pickup if we going that way. Let me know what the plans are for us to go up there togehter guys!

I doubt SyR and I will win playing 11 and 7 respectivly  (-3 for a win and then one for each shot under HDCP)


----------



## User20205 (Mar 14, 2011)

I live about 5 mins off the M3 so should be an easy pickup if we going that way. Let me know what the plans are for us to go up there togehter guys!

I doubt SyR and I will win playing 11 and 7 respectivly  (-3 for a win and then one for each shot under HDCP)
		
Click to expand...

I can get you and Simon on the way through, I can't book until 4 weeks before so time tbc. If anyone else want to join there is plenty of time.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 15, 2011)

What sort of tee times are you looking at. I would prefer later rather than earlier.

Are we still looking at Â£25 a head (with 2fore1)?

Would be good to get a few more interested.

Played Bowood some years back and found it tough, so would be nice to have another go at it.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 15, 2011)

With 2 4 1's it will be Â£24.50 

I reckon we will go for a tee times  starting about 11am. 

as said before I'll book it in Mid April so plenty of time for more to join


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 15, 2011)

Could be up for this,just started a new job so need to let the dust settle will let you know shortly


----------



## moonraker (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes can make that date, is that just a round of golf, will food be extra


----------



## User20205 (Mar 16, 2011)

Food will be extra, I can bring sandwiches if you like !

I'm just going to block book 2-3 tee times and scrape together some 2 4 1's ( I've got one, so please bring some if you have any) 

The list is growing;  *
1- therod   
2- Syr 
3- Science boy 
4-MashieNiblick
5-TXL
6-Del 
7-Moonraker*


----------



## Mongoose (Mar 20, 2011)

Is that the Bowood near Calne? If so would be interested to come along, though I am a newbie here at GM I've played a few rounds with of the guys listed in this thread as playing in the event


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 20, 2011)

Just bought this month's GM which has a free Greenfree 2 for 1 voucher. According to the website Bowood are in the scheme so I'll put it aside for the forum meet. Just need to declare it when you book.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 20, 2011)

Sadly looking at finances and holiday status I am going to have to pull out of this one. Sorry lads!

Had to use some holiday to get to see inlaws this weekend due to change of route to avoid an overturned car transporter on the M25...


----------



## User20205 (Mar 21, 2011)

Is that the Bowood near Calne? If so would be interested to come along, though I am a newbie here at GM I've played a few rounds with of the guys listed in this thread as playing in the event

Click to expand...

That's the one,  I'll put you on the list 
*
1- therod 
2- Syr 
3-MashieNiblick
4-TXL  (Resplendent in head to toe Under Armour kit ) 
5-Del 
6-Moonraker
7- Mongoose
*


----------



## Mongoose (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks. Afraid I dont have any 2-4-1's but of course would be happy to chip in for the cost of one.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks. Afraid I dont have any 2-4-1's but of course would be happy to chip in for the cost of one.
		
Click to expand...


No worries, my old man has normally got a draw full. He loves a bargain being from ooop north. I'll have a few to bring


----------



## SyR (Mar 25, 2011)

I have at least one voucher to bring. I also have a small golf related prize we could dish out for something on the day.


----------



## Mongoose (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm happy to chip in a sleeve of ProV's as a small prize for something or other. Just let me know and I'll bring them along in way of thanks for the 2-4-1.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have at least one voucher to bring. I also have a small golf related prize we could dish out for something on the day.
		
Click to expand...

That's a cracking idea, we don't want to risk losing our amateur status by playing for cash, a small golf related prize will be much more attractive


----------



## SyR (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sure we can have a bit of cash on the result too.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm sure we can have a bit of cash on the result too.
		
Click to expand...

Feeling confident??


----------



## SyR (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sure we can have a bit of cash on the result too.
		
Click to expand...

Feeling confident?? 

Click to expand...

I was until I saw that this is quite a long course. I think I'll need to start using my driver.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 5, 2011)

Quick update  

*
1- therod 
2- Syr 
3-MashieNiblick
4-TXL  (Resplendent in head to toe Under Armour kit ) 
5-Moonraker
6- Mongoose
* 

Plenty of room for some more ! I'll book 2 maybe 3 tee times next week.


----------

